# Supercars at Goodwood (extremely picture heavy !)



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I went along to the Goodwood "breakfast club" meet this morning. This months theme was "Supercars". I got very carried away with the camera and have posted a large selection of shots. This is not the entire collection - but I thought it'd be a bit OTT to post up nearly 300 photo's !! So instead...he's around 120 odd !

Sit back and relax.....this could take some time !

FIRSTLY....the Skylines that I spotted:




























Now on to the other stuff ! :


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Part 2 ...

























































































































































































































Next lot on their way ....


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Part 3 ....

























































































































































































































More on the way ...


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Part 4....

























































































































































































































Still more to come...


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Part 5 ....











































































































































































































































*** THE END !! ***


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

sweet pics - thanks for sharing


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

Some great car ..Thanks for sharing


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

Nice shots mate...especially the 1st one!

The high point of the day for me was standing outside the main gates as the cars nailed it down the road(well some did!)....The sound of the Carrera GT and the V10 Gallardo's is something else!

Excellent day, and nice not to pay to get in!

Mark.


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Awsome pics there mate, and some stunning cars, thanks for posting

Favourite has to be the F40 though


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Excellent coverage Daz...wouldnt have minded going myself, but was Pub meet monthly today.
I might try and make the next one though.


----------



## R34nur (Aug 23, 2006)

Awsome pics .
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Andy_ran (Jun 14, 2005)

Some of the worlds best cars! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Glad you all like them.

It was seriously busy yesterday...I wasn't sure what to expect as I've never been to any of the "official" breakfast club meets before. I never realised just how big these things are.

As for the machinery on show - some of it was simply breathtaking. The owners of the cars were generally fantastic too....doors, bonnets, etc all open for people to get as close as they wanted. There was no "don't touch" feeling about any of it.

A morning well spent I think


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

Oooooh F40, pure porn

Thanks for the pics


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

After part 2 none of the pictures work for me  wil ltry again when I get home.

I wish they would hold such events abit closer to come hoem for I would love to go to something like that! Clouds don't look too healthy but looks like the weather held up for you


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Awesome Daz, thanks for posting.

Carrera GT - If I was only allowed one of the cars above it would be that one!


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

This kind of posts is highly appreciated!
thanx 
Waiting for your new posts!!!


----------



## brett21 (Apr 20, 2005)

I was there myself, My car is the Grey R32 on this thread, I took a load of pictures but mostly the same as these, it saves me posting,  
Wicked pictures, i loved the day, Even better when its FREE! Next month is Soft Top Sunday. 
We have to get some thing sorted for November, its Jap Sunday at Goodwood, i was thinking we could have a club line up.

PS,, Even though there was some Big money cars there, still people were looking round the GTRs, :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Rob (Jun 2, 2008)

*Carrera GT and 997RS*

Hello

Please excuse me for registering on your site but I just wanted to thank Daz for taking some excellent shots of my Carrera GT and 997 RS.

My camera battery ran out so I have been looking on the net for some. You are the only one (that I can find) who took my RS - thanks again.

See you around

Mike


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

A Lotus Exige with an advert for the Supercar Club. My how times have changed


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Mike Rob said:


> Hello
> 
> Please excuse me for registering on your site but I just wanted to thank Daz for taking some excellent shots of my Carrera GT and 997 RS.
> 
> ...


Mike - my pleasure. Both cars looked fantastic. If you like I can collate all the pictures of your cars that I took and send the high-res versions to you ?


----------



## brett21 (Apr 20, 2005)

Mike Rob said:


> Hello
> 
> Please excuse me for registering on your site but I just wanted to thank Daz for taking some excellent shots of my Carrera GT and 997 RS.
> 
> ...


The Gt was gorgeous, was it you reving it for the 2 coppers? then that nipper told you to be quite?  
I tryed to take a few pics my self but too many were in the way, :bawling:


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

What an awesome gathering of cars (and photo's!!) there!! 
Thanks a lot for taking the effort of uploading and posting them!

And do I spot Mr. Ramsay there?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :runaway:  

SOMEONE PASS ME THE TISSUES!!!

That is some SERIOUS car porn :thumbsup: 

Great pictures, just great!


----------



## Mike Rob (Jun 2, 2008)

brett21 said:


> The Gt was gorgeous, was it you reving it for the 2 coppers? then that nipper told you to be quite?
> I tryed to take a few pics my self but too many were in the way, :bawling:



Yes - that was me  The policemen asked me to start it up and give it a bit of stick so it was very amusing when the young lad told me to quiten down. To be fair they jumped straight to my defence and owned up. As soon as I turned mine off a Ferrari started up on the other side so he had to trundle off and quiten that one as well.

The policemen were the ones in the unmarked Merc C320 that was outside the track. They were actually good blokes - got a great pic of one sitting in my car. I may post it in the 'Plod' section of Pistonheads!

There's a very short post here if you want to listen :thumbsup: 

Picasa Web Albums - David - Goodwood Supe...


----------



## brett21 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hugo said:


> What an awesome gathering of cars (and photo's!!) there!!
> Thanks a lot for taking the effort of uploading and posting them!
> 
> And do I spot Mr. Ramsay there?


Ha Ha,, Thats ME!


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

So he's got a twin brother!! :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## brett21 (Apr 20, 2005)

[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> A Lotus Exige with an advert for the Supercar Club. My how times have changed


Have to say, I'm quite partial to the Exige. Fantastic car. Unless you are talking silly high speeds then there's not much "out of the box" that'll touch it to be fair (certainly not in the price range).

I'm sure many people in their £100k supercars are saying exactly the same about the new GTR - "...a Nissan supercar - my how times have changed...".


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Daz said:


>


Wasn't this supposed to be somewhere in Kent today ?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Daz said:


> I'm sure many people in their £100k supercars are saying exactly the same about the new GTR - "...a Nissan supercar - my how times have changed...".


Nah, they have been saying that since Bathurst in the late 80's :thumbsup:


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Cracking pics Daz  

I know it's totally impractical & stupidly expensive but i just love the front on pic of the Veyron - it looks like it could just devour children & animals whole:chuckle:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

trackday addict said:


> I know it's totally impractical & stupidly expensive but i just love the front on pic of the Veyron - it looks like it could just devour children & animals whole:chuckle:


Indeed....it certainly has a presence !

I actually drooled over the F40 the most - which has always been just about my favourite supercar. I'm rather partial to the Gallardo too...there's something I really like about the smaller sized Lambo that I prefer over the others. I think it just seems a more 'useable' car.


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

cracking pics there! awesome cars! thanks for posting!

nice 911 RS...best colour combo IMHO! GT aint bad either Mike! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Rob (Jun 2, 2008)

Benji406V6Coupé said:


> cracking pics there! awesome cars! thanks for posting!
> 
> nice 911 RS...best colour combo IMHO! GT aint bad either Mike! :thumbsup:


Many thanks. I tried to put up a link to someone who recorded the CGT running - it's only 6 seconds long but makes a good noise . I don't think the site moderator liked it.

Or am I doing something wrong?

Mike


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi Mike, use the link button in the "reply to thread" area. 

it looks like the world with a paper clip in front of it.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Rob (Jun 2, 2008)

*A bit of static over-revving!*

Picasa Web Albums - David - Goodwood Supe...

Let's see if this works. Not the best quality but gives a flavour


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Mmmm, love the sound of CGT's


----------



## YokoAE86 (May 23, 2007)

Mate, did you take any photos of the Lambo Diablo? It was a silver one! Gorgeous :thumbsup:


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

Oooops a CGT went grass tracking today.:bawling:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

impressive! hang out in my neighborhood and you'll see most of those, but only the newer ones - Diablos are extremely rare, yet I literally heard someone slag off another's Murcielago as it wasn't an LP640 (the tail pipe is the giveaway). Its all newness here, so its refreshing when I see someone with actual connoisseurship and roll in something old...like that 288 GTO I saw a month ago!


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

:bowdown1: :bowdown1: 
thx for sharing:clap:


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Carrera GT for me all the way, was on a trackday with one of them and the noise is the best i have heard from a supercar.


----------



## Levi_501 (Jan 4, 2006)

Some lovely pics, and some lovely cars.

Any more pics of the Lister by chance ?


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Unfortunately, I didn't get many pics of the Lister - just 1 or 2 front-on shots.


----------



## Levi_501 (Jan 4, 2006)

Oh well, very rare car indeed !

Are these meets very often ?


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

Levi_501 said:


> Some lovely pics, and some lovely cars.
> 
> Any more pics of the Lister by chance ?


I think I have some photos of it, I can upload them over the weekend. Probably print it off as well and pin it to my dart board!...I wish I had a photo of the GTS-T...I'd do the same with that!

Goodwood breakfast meets are the 1st Sunday of every month, and each month is a different theme.

Jap stuff is the November meet. Bring on the GTS-T's!!!

Goodwood - Breakfast Club


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Levi_501 said:


> Oh well, very rare car indeed !
> 
> Are these meets very often ?


As Shakey has mentioned, the meets are once a month, but there won't be another supercar "theme" until next year now.


----------

